# What's wrong with gays?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1849012 ... to-parents
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=1848786 ... ordinances

What the hell's wrong with people? Honestly, I can't see the attraction to the same sex but why should I or any other people care? It doesn't effect me. Right? They work just as hard as us, their not illegal aliens sucking off the tax-payers, they pay their taxes, they're not perverts, they fight for our country, run businesses, they're just as devoted to their partners as we are to our wives/husbands, yet the military, government and the general public won't give them the same benifits as us "straight" guys. 
I admit I have a dog in this fight, (my daughter), but I still have too ask, why?

This might open up a can of worms so let's all be civil.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Some of my closest friends are gay...even my favorite exwife is gay!  

I don't see that the school did anything wrong though. If the kid wanted to "out" himself to the school, then by all means his parents have a right to know.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Much as I respect the desire to discuss this, we've learned to stay away from non-outdoors related political discussion. I'm going to go ahead and lock this, as it is outside the focus of this particular forum. I would encourage anyone wanting to discuss this to do so through other venues - perhaps the comments section of KSL. 

Thanks!
GaryFish


----------

